# GH Booster DIY?



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Instead of buying a GH booster, can i just mix say 1 tbsp of K2so4, 1 tbsp of Caso4, and 1/3 tbsp of Mgso4? (ratios of 3:3:1)

last i checked mixing both Mgso4 (epsom salt) and caso4 creates an non soluable salt crystals.

just curious


----------

